
Oracle profits surge–at the expense of Java development and software support - saganus
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/06/oracle-boosts-cloud-sales-but-at-expense-of-java-and-everything-else/
======
saganus
I posted this because I am mainly concerned about:

>According to data gleaned from the Java Community Process (JCP) by Java
community members associated with Java EE Guardians—a Java EE advocacy group
that includes Java's principal creator, Dr. James Gosling—progress on Java EE
8 virtually halted following the JavaOne conference in October 2015.

How sensitive could the Java market be to Oracle deciding to stop (or
significantly slow) development of Java?

The Java market seems to be quite big, but since in the end it seems to depend
on one company, could the Java language/market be at peril of becoming
irrelevant like it happened to say Delphi?

